# More Heresy: A new Dune movie in 2010



## Josh Lawson (Aug 28, 2008)

Dune (2010)

At least it will be better than the 1984 version.....I hope!


----------



## Naren (Aug 28, 2008)

I liked the TV miniseries Dune and Children of Dune. The 1984 movie wasn't very good though...


----------



## Groff (Aug 28, 2008)

Naren said:


> I liked the TV miniseries Dune and Children of Dune. The 1984 movie wasn't very good though...



I have the 3 DVD set of the TV series. Soooooo friggin long to watch in one sitting. I liked the 1984 movie... How can you not?? Sting is in it! 

If there two things I'd like to see with this movie it's this:

1: Make is coherent... It took me forever to figure out WTF was going on. I read the books and finally 'got' it.

2: Don't make it short (like... 2 hours long). I know that's kinda box office suicide, but I don't think it's humanly possible to tell the Dune story at a sane length.


----------



## Pauly (Aug 28, 2008)

The Lynch movie was nice to look at, but pretty crappy bar a few scenes where he really NAILED Dune (the Spacing Guild visiting the Emperor for example). This movie will either be complete win or complete fail. I'm a MASSIVE Dune fan (well, Frank's books anyway, lets not talk about his son) so I live for the day someone does them cinematic justice, if it's possible.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't think cinematic justice is possible barring a four hour movie or perhaps two two hour films with copious narration.

So much of the universe of Dune is wrapped up in textual descriptions of thought processes and narration that it are, by their very nature, very difficult to incorporate into a film.

Though, I guess LotR proved that you could have good movies on iconic books. So, we can always hope.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 28, 2008)

the original dune movie is about as short as you can make it and make any sense


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 28, 2008)

One thing I liked about the original 1984 movie was the fact that it captured the "baroque-ness" of the book.


----------



## Pauly (Aug 29, 2008)

Yeah the amount of inner dialogue is huge, which is obviously a major obstacle to overcome. Lynch got the _look/i] kinda right (well, as well as you could in the 80's), that sort of high-tech retro-look thing._


----------



## cataclysm_child (Aug 29, 2008)

Dune II, ahhhhh.... I love that game! Don't remember much of the movie though...


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 29, 2008)

This is a movie that actually could use a remake, maybe split it up into a trilogy or something, the problem is that they have no intention in redoing it for the sense of the novel. They just want another shitty movie to promote upcoming celebs. The director is an old tv-actor and the guy who wrote the screenplay is a complete newbie and this is his first project ever.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 29, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> This is a movie that actually could use a remake, maybe split it up into a trilogy or something, the problem is that they have no intention in redoing it for the sense of the novel. They just want another shitty movie to promote upcoming celebs. The director is an old tv-actor and the guy who wrote the screenplay is a complete newbie and this is his first project ever.


See, I knew they where going to cornhole this whole project. What you are describing sounds like a complete trainwreck to me!!


----------



## Desecrated (Aug 29, 2008)

Josh Lawson said:


> See, I knew they where going to cornhole this whole project. What you are describing sounds like a complete trainwreck to me!!



This is how they have treated all remakes, it's a training ground for newbies, instead of doing something original they get to remake some old horror movie, and if the movie goes well they get "upgraded" to something "serious" like a drama or superhero movie.


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 29, 2008)

Desecrated said:


> This is how they have treated all remakes, it's a training ground for newbies, instead of doing something original they get to remake some old horror movie, and if the movie goes well they get "upgraded" to something "serious" like a drama or superhero movie.


That sucks. It is really to bad too, because this classic material, way more "important" than say "Starsky and Hutch". It all comes down to money I guess.


----------



## Heeboja (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm a huge fan of dune and I can't stand when my favorite books and movies gets raped by newbies... :angry: Damn you. Gona use my weirding way on you!

I have to watch it though...


----------



## Josh Lawson (Aug 31, 2008)

We are all hooked, like moths to a flame. Dune is probably one of the most important cultural happenings of the 20th century, right up there with Star Wars or Elvis. I shudder to think what they are going to do with this, but I just can't look away......


----------



## sakeido (Aug 31, 2008)

The 1984 movie was one of the worst movies I have ever seen, which was made so much worse by just how incredible the first Dune novel is. You would think that with such a massively respected and iconic novel, they would give it the treatment it deserves. It would almost make perfect sense to split it in two parts, the first introducing Dune and then the fall of house Atreides and then the second to describe Paul's rise to power... and even then, both parts would need to be about 200 minutes


----------



## petereanima (Sep 1, 2008)

its interesting - the only thing i know IS the david lynch movie and i saw it when i was young and i still think its a GREAT movie....but i never went any further with dune, so i dont know the book(s)(?), but if the lynch movie is shit compared to them, they must be full of epic win.


----------



## Celiak (Sep 2, 2008)

As long as they cast Patrick Stewart in it again I will watch it.


----------



## DavyH (Sep 2, 2008)

petereanima said:


> its interesting - the only thing i know IS the david lynch movie and i saw it when i was young and i still think its a GREAT movie....but i never went any further with dune, so i dont know the book(s)(?), but if the lynch movie is shit compared to them, they must be full of epic win.


 
You _have_ to read the first three books. I can take the second three or leave them, and the 'new' series just sucks.

What's missing from both film adaptions is just how evil Baron Harkonnen is... some falsetto cackling fat bloke floating around isn't particularly scary, when the original character is totally evil (and has a bass voice for fuxache!) and truly depraved. They both needed someone to play the part straight - well, despite his sexual proclivities.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 2, 2008)

i just went quickt through amazon, and holy f***, i didnt imagine how many dune books are around! 

but just to go for sure, the real first 3 books are "dune", "dune messiah" and "children of dune"?


----------



## sakeido (Sep 2, 2008)

petereanima said:


> i just went quickt through amazon, and holy f***, i didnt imagine how many dune books are around!
> 
> but just to go for sure, the real first 3 books are "dune", "dune messiah" and "children of dune"?



Yes.. after those it starts to get a little crazy, but I still personally think the first book is ten times better than the next two.


----------



## hairychris (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm a bit of a Dune freak myself... I like the 5th & 6th books in the series, and actually quite like the extended version of the Lynch movie (although fx are repeated there are some good scenes in it that were missed from the theatrical release). The original movie had a better atmosphere then the mini-series, IMO, and had some really good casting... although I'm not quite sure whether choosing Sting was a terrible or genius move!

The new one could be interesting. Or complete shite.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 3, 2008)

sting was hot at least


----------



## Lucky Seven (Sep 3, 2008)

YTMND - The Floating Fatman for teh lulz


----------



## Pauly (Sep 4, 2008)

I love all of Frank's books, his son's ones vary between good (Prelude to Dune Trilogy), terrible (Legends of Dune Trilogy) to blasphemously bad (Hunters/Sandworms of Dune).


----------



## hairychris (Sep 4, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> sting was hot at least



I think that the word is 'sweaty'!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 4, 2008)

hairychris said:


> I think that the word is 'sweaty'!


he was steamy after that shower


----------

